# Fav Dutch airline



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Went this morning to Cairo airport to pay for my tickets to uk .
The 4 members of staff ( woman ) ignored me completely then proceeded to serve 2 men who came in after me , then after I complained told me my citi bank card did not work, called bank in front of her who said no transaction was asked for card fine . She still refused to try again. I left and have now cancelled my trip. Called head office in Cairo no manager and complain on line. Called head office in france waited to speak to somebody but hung up after waiting 30 mins not once but twice. Tried to send message through uk web site after sending one to Egypt web site, message failure.
OMG only in Egypt folks


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

bat said:


> Went this morning to Cairo airport to pay for my tickets to uk .
> The 4 members of staff ( woman ) ignored me completely then proceeded to serve 2 men who came in after me , then after I complained told me my citi bank card did not work, called bank in front of her who said no transaction was asked for card fine . She still refused to try again. I left and have now cancelled my trip. Called head office in Cairo no manager and complain on line. Called head office in france waited to speak to somebody but hung up after waiting 30 mins not once but twice. Tried to send message through uk web site after sending one to Egypt web site, message failure.
> OMG only in Egypt folks


ok not really only in egypt if you contacted france and they didn't respond and the same with the UK website?!! sorry you had trouble though!!!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

cutiepie said:


> ok not really only in egypt if you contacted france and they didn't respond and the same with the UK website?!! sorry you had trouble though!!!


Not getting through not that much of a surprise. It was just the barefaced cheek of the staff here to stand and bareface lie that I could not understand Evan when caught out.
Though did get reply from France saying they'd look into it.


----------

